# 16 Gauge



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 26, 2014)

I just picked up a 16 gauge.  I'm thinking about trying it out on wood ducks this year.  Looks like I'll be limited on shell selection.  Anyone have any experience duckhunting with a 16?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Grew up shooting ducks with a 16 gauge.  Problem today is finding shotgun shells for 16 gauge and if you do they generally own have one size shot.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cabelas had some, Federal, a lot more expensive than the other gauges


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2014)

he wants to kill a deer with it to


----------



## critterslayer (Sep 26, 2014)

I've used them on ducks and geese. It's a 1913 model 12 Winchester pump. So far I've only got one goose and two drake mallards. I was shooting federal #2's. Finding shells can be hard but it killed 'em dead. Also killed a lot of doves with it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 26, 2014)

time to take up reloading, but I have taken birds with a 20 gauge, I am sure it will fill the bill, just make sure the barrel is G2G


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 26, 2014)

chew go to duck hunting chat. they have a reloading and shotshell section. i think you will get a lot of info there. and i will check some of my reloading books and see if i can find some recipes for a 16ga hull. and also there is a shot out now called nice shot that allows you to use lead recipes and lead components which are a lot easier to find compared to 16ga steel components but still legal to use on waterfowl.

https://www.precisionreloading.com/cart.php#!c=136


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. I found some federal #4 at midway. I'll save my hulls and may try reloading shot shells. I'm already reloading handgun and been thinking of expanding to reloading shot shells for my 10 gauge.  The nice shot looks cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 27, 2014)

Your brother in law and set you up   a food today plot so you can kill you a deer with you sweet 16


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks killer. I saw the picture of you in the bucket of the tractor.


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 27, 2014)

Try some NICE Shot. Stuff is expensive but it's easy on barrels, and kills as good as lead.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 27, 2014)

aabradley82 said:


> Try some NICE Shot. Stuff is expensive but it's easy on barrels, and kills as good as lead.



i agree it is expensive but to keep from messing up a barrel and only loading a couple of boxes of shells it is worth it.

I'm thinking of getting some after the season is over for next season to load up some .410 shells for my grand dads very very old single shot .410 (sears brand shotgun to let you know how old it is) but only take it to places i know i can get good decoying birds


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 28, 2014)

I picked up some federal 15/16 oz #2 today at bass pro. I'm going to see how they pattern.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 28, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> i agree it is expensive but to keep from messing up a barrel and only loading a couple of boxes of shells it is worth it.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some after the season is over for next season to load up some .410 shells for my grand dads very very old single shot .410 (sears brand shotgun to let you know how old it is) but only take it to places i know i can get good decoying birds



Awesome idea.  Always cool to shoot a family gun like that.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 28, 2014)

*worked great for years*

the 16-gauge shotgun shell has accounted for tons of ducks over the decades.  For most of the 20th century, it was a popular and well-respected size.
So it's fallen out of favor.  No big deal.
If you like that gun, or you just want to use a 16 gauge because that's how your grandpa might have done it, you can have great success.  

If you don't get a dead duck, it probably won't be based on using a 16 instead of a 12. 

(Just like few hunters who miss or wound ducks with 12-bore can honestly say that they'd have bagged the game if only they had a 10 gauge!)

P.S.   A friend of mine had a 16-gauge.  I shot it at birds and clays and tested it with deer slugs.  We never used it for waterfowl, but I'm confident it would have been suitable for that job too.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 28, 2014)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Thanks killer. I saw the picture of you in the bucket of the tractor.



Why didn't I get this picture?


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 28, 2014)

My grandfather killed many a mallard with his Remington 16 ga. When I bought my first shotgun, it too was a 16. That was in the lead days but the 16 was very effective.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Chase4556 said:


> Why didn't I get this picture?



Lol. I'll get you a copy when you get back. Stu sent it and said "I've got killers life in my hands right now."


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 28, 2014)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Lol. I'll get you a copy when you get back. Stu sent it and said "I've got killers life in my hands right now."



I am going to work you two hard soon.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2014)

I killed a ton of ducks with a Browning A-5 Sweet 16.  However, that was back in the day of lead.  There is no reason a 16 won't kill today.  Many folks shot ducks with a 20g.


----------



## skeeter1 (Sep 30, 2014)

a 3 shot bolt action with a clip. ole western auto revaluation 16GA. PASSED down to me from my grand paw is my favorite duck gun. I even use it as my back up dove gun. bass pro has steel shot but yes shot size varies. I did find a couple of boxs of 0 buck shot. my try and kill a deer with it this year my wife deer hunted with it for a while before movin on to the 870express. 12.


----------



## bassmaster0912 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a 16 gauge side-by-side that I use.. I love it but most people prefer to use them for quail hunting...


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally tried out the 16 gauge on ducks.  Took it with me to shoot wood ducks in flooded timber.  I was able to kill the two in the middle with it using Federal #4 steel waterfowl loads. (others were shot by other guys using 12's).  I'll definitely be using the 16 again for this.


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 29, 2014)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Finally tried out the 16 gauge on ducks.  Took it with me to shoot wood ducks in flooded timber.  I was able to kill the two in the middle with it using Federal #4 steel waterfowl loads. (others were shot by other guys using 12's).  I'll definitely be using the 16 again for this.



Awesome! I use a model 12 winchester 16 gauge. Kills 'em dead. So far I've killed a goose, two mallards and a drake bufflehead with it. I've only been able to find steel 16 in federal brand. I've been using #2's. Might try the #4's.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 29, 2014)

critterslayer said:


> Awesome! I use a model 12 winchester 16 gauge. Kills 'em dead. So far I've killed a goose, two mallards and a drake bufflehead with it. I've only been able to find steel 16 in federal brand. I've been using #2's. Might try the #4's.



I bought a box of the #4s and a box of the #2s.  I'm going to try out the #2s tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll have another picture to post.  Federal was all I could find too.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 2, 2014)

A 16 ga will do fine on woodies close in (and squirrels).  This is truly a mixed GA bag.


----------



## MAP IV (Dec 2, 2014)

Great looking A5, a classic gun especially in sweet 16.  I've used a Light 12 occasionally for swamp woodies and it's one of my favorites.  I'd take an older model any day over the new ones.  There's nothing like the good ole feel of an A5 recoil!!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2014)

MAP IV said:


> Great looking A5, a classic gun especially in sweet 16.  I've used a Light 12 occasionally for swamp woodies and it's one of my favorites.  I'd take an older model any day over the new ones.  There's nothing like the good ole feel of an A5 recoil!!


 Yea but he is a wimp. he will not take it in the salt.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 4, 2014)

The recoil definitely is unique.  The 16 is great to shoot especially after shooting my magnum 12. Killer:  I'll have the magnum 12
next time we are on the salt.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Dec 4, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> A 16 ga will do fine on woodies close in (and squirrels).  This is truly a mixed GA bag.



Good looking mixed bag!!  Nice looking gun too.


----------

